# RIP Ash



## Toady (Oct 6, 2012)

It's with great sadness that I announce the passing of Ash. I was away for 10 days and only returned home two days ago to the sad news, last Sunday night my mother (who was pet sitting) came over and Ash was her usual self, hopping around, pooping and eating her hay... but on Monday morning, not even 12 hours later, Ash was lying on the bottom of her crate listless. As it was a public holiday the local bunny savvy vet was away on a long weekend so my mother called the bunny vet that's two hours away and they said to bring her up... sadly half way there she passed away curled up on my mum's lap.

We're all shocked and my mother's talked to the bunny savvy vet quite a bit since and she said it was more than likely GI stasis and by the time my mother found her it was probably too late. 

On Friday afternoon we took Ash's body down to the vet and Mum had organised with the pet cemetery to have her cremated wrapped in her pink blanket, I'm grateful I got to cuddle her before we took her down. 

RIP my little Ash, you were taken too soon and will never be forgotten


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh dear, I can't imagine! I am so sorry about Ash, I know she was very loved and in the same way will be very missed. Binky Free Ash; see you at the bridge! :rainbow:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your beloved bunny! at least she had your mom there to comfort her as she passed away and remind her that she was truly loved in her life. ray:


----------



## Toady (Oct 7, 2012)

My mother's heartbroken too, she adored Ash (or 'Raarebit' as she called her) and really hated having to wait 4 days to tell me.

I know on Monday morning I didn't feel too well on my trip and just thought I had worn myself out with a few full days but now I'm wondering if it was Ash's spirit coming to say goodbye because by lunch time I was feeling better


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear of Ash's passing. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## HEM (Oct 8, 2012)

We are sorry about your loss
Poor Ash was too young
Binky free Ash


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 8, 2012)

omg, tearing up at the story. So sorry for losing Ash. They are never here long enough.


----------



## berni74 (Oct 8, 2012)

so sorry for your loss. i had to have my rabbit donnie put to sleep nearly 3 weeks ago because he had broke his back. i came down stairs and noticed he could not move his back end so i phoned the vets who told me to bring him in. donnie only had one ear so i thought maybe he might have an ear infection and that might be causing problems. when the vet checked him over he said he must have jumped awkward or landed funny to cause this. i didnt expect to have this news and was in floods of tears at the vets as his advice was to have him put to sleep because there was nothing else they could do. i had only had him 4 months and it was 4 months ago i had to have thumper my first rabbit put to sleep. he was 6 yrs old and had a kidney problem for a while which then went to kidney failure. i was so devastated after losing thumper and new i needed to get another rabbit. :rip:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...but he was fortunate to have your love and care. Our little ones have valient spirits but they are so fragile. My heart goes out to you.

Binkie Free, Sweet Ash!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## RemixMom (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Ash :rip:


----------



## Toady (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a quiet house without Miss Ash, I'm use to the sounds of her hopping around her crate and making the doors crash when she wants attention or food... Loki's crate is on top of a stand above Ash's now empty crate and it makes me sad just looking at it... I don't know if I'll ever put another bunny in it and know that nothing will replace Ash in my heart.

I'm in contact with a breeder of Mini Lops who is expecting 2 litters at the end of the month, thinking that maybe I should go with a short-coat, easy care bunny for a while and maybe in a year or so get another angora when I'm more settled with hopefully and job and more settled with my mental health. 

She really was a special bunny to me and I miss her antics


----------

